# Marlin, Beer Can report?



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone been out lately. Wondering what the water is like out there, or is it a waste of time?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mike you headed out this week to the rigs.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

seas may be calming....


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

floorman1 said:


> Mike you headed out this week to the rigs.


Thinking of early next week if I can get a report on water color. Don't want to go if the water looks like chocolate milk.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

A subscription to Hilton's will show you water color anytime you need it, as well as a lot of other helpful information


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Got one. But still prefer "eyes on"


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

^^^


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I was there sat and it was purple 

Water was moving north 


Good luck


----------

